# Ferals RULE



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Hello all. 
Isn't the Internet a wonderful thing? I was beginning to think I was the only person I knew who had time for these charming little creatures. Looks like I'm not. 

I'm lucky, in that it isn't really a problem to feed ferals anywhere in my city. In the most part they are tollerated. I have heard that that isn't true everywhere.
Newcastles (PMV) seems to be a problem with some of the flocks in the city. We rescued 3 birds in quick succession last year, but the general health of the population is failrly good, and I haven't noticed any further outbreaks.

It was these three birds that lead me to the conclusion that Ferals rock. I had never met three birds, with as much charactor, or inquisitiveness, or personality as these.

I'm looking forward to learning more, and sharing more with people who know more about this subject then me.

- see you around


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well hey Alvin

A big welcome to the group. If you want a site where pigeons rule, you've come to the right place.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Thanks. A nice ending to the story of my three birdies. We managed to find an avery in the country that takes in birds. I didn't want to risk releasing them for fear of a relapse. You know what it's like I'm sure, it tooks a couple of months to get them back flying, and you never know until they actually do, if they will recover or not.
Giving them to a breeder like my brother is deffinatly out. I'll see if I can get a couple of pictures of them and post them here.

BTW 'Tarheel'? - That's North Carolina? I'm Irish, I have family in Charlotte! GO PANTHERS!

- Smalll world........

Later


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Howdy Alvin -

Welcome to the site...there are many members who feed ferals. Some, only ferals and have no pet pigeons of their own...

I'm sure more will be along shortly...check out the story section and other forums...should keep you busy for QUITE awhile!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi alvin,

Welcome to Pigeon-life.

Thank you for caring and rehabbing our needy feral population. We appreciate it.

Please feel free to share with us and any questions you may have.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi there Alvin, Welcome to Pigeon Life. It is great to see a dedicated person such as yourself join. Sit back, relax, and let your finger to the work.Like Maggie said, there are a lot of stories to enjoy, and tons of information. Glad to have you!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Alvin,

Welcome to our group!

My first rescues were also PMV victims, so I have a particularly soft spot for them. As there was no one that would risk taking them in I built a small aviary for them, then extended it again and again as I began dealing with other disabilities.... at the moment I have 73 residents. 

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Alvin, yep, good old North Carolina. We live in the Research Triangle area, and love living here. 

I'm really glad you were able to find a home for your PMV pigeons. They are very special birds. We've rehabbed several.

Go Panthers is right! Our hockey team is doing pretty well also. And, of course, lets not forget "my" team, the NC Tarheels.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

cyro51 said:


> Hi Alvin,
> 
> Welcome to our group!
> 
> ...


To tell you the truth, I grew up with a breeder, (My brother) and ever since I can remember, we had birds. It wasn't until I met my current GF that I began to notice street pigeons. She was very active in conservation in Germany before coming here. It was her who introduced me to what I have become to know as 'my pidgies'. 
I sometimes wish that I could save them all, every threaded foot, every crossed beak, every shy bird. - It's difficult without an avery, but we do our best.
I have a question.
When you are rehabing a bird through PMV, and it takes weeks/months, and you have to hand feed them a couple of times a day because they can't eat, no matter how they try;

How do you not get attached to them? - It remains a mystery to me.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Hi Alvin, yep, good old North Carolina. We live in the Research Triangle area, and love living here.
> 
> I'm really glad you were able to find a home for your PMV pigeons. They are very special birds. We've rehabbed several.
> 
> Go Panthers is right! Our hockey team is doing pretty well also. And, of course, lets not forget "my" team, the NC Tarheels.


Hockey team? - I never knew NC had one. Basketball? - Yup. But Hockey? - I'm sorry, I never heard of them.
Yes we were lucky to find, not only someone who would take in PMV infected birds, but who also knew what they were doing. They will keep them cooped for 6-8 weeks, the release them into their own flock. I remember Gertrude when she was unable to walk forwards, without falling over, and when she would look at you with her head turned 180 degrees.
To see her fly with the other birds? - Now that would make the hours of feeding, and the forsaken weekends sooooooo much worth it.


----------

